# LOOKING TO BUY 2009 NISSAN MAXIMA FOR 5K



## Nico777 (Jan 14, 2021)

Saw it on facebook market
ad says 09 MAXIMA CLEAN TITLE SUNROOF, LEATHER,BACKUP CAMERA,NAVIGATION 130 K $5,000 FIRM 










I get to the lot and its a VERY well kept car with only a few rust spots that had light blue primer on them on the back left and right side panels. Otherwise very neat and clean. Test drove it and it handled very well, engine sounded strong and sporty...I check the glove box and along with all the booklets there's a letter from nissan about extending the warranty because of the electronic steering column lock issue.









That spooked me so I googled the issue and found that if that component malfunctions it will essentially brick the car and it won't start and replacing it is upwards of 1000 bucks in parts and labor.

So I got the VIN number and did some more checking and while everything else came up clean (titles clear, no accidents etc) the odometer came up funky.. the ad said 130k but the report said this










If I understand this correctly then the car has over 200k miles on it...way more than what was advertised.

plus there was a recall issue in the report










Which along with the ESCL issue is like two letters from nissan about this particular model.

Should I drop this or try to get the price down from 5k considering?

The car looks and feels great and its my fave color.. but I'm torn...


----------



## rogoman (Dec 16, 2004)

The N.A.D.A. value for a 2009 with 206,496 mi is around $5,500 - $6,200 depending on model type. Look at the car's odometer to see what the actual mileage is. If it shows 130,000 mi, then the dash meter assembly may have been replaced due to some problem. Perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. If any codes are set, you'll fail state emissions inspection.


----------



## Nico777 (Jan 14, 2021)

rogoman said:


> The N.A.D.A. value for a 2009 with 206,496 mi is around $5,500 - $6,200 depending on model type. Look at the car's odometer to see what the actual mileage is. If it shows 130,000 mi, then the dash meter assembly may have been replaced due to some problem. Perform an ECU code readout with a portable scan tool to see if any fault codes are set. If any codes are set, you'll fail state emissions inspection.


so the pricing is correct...this was the sticker on the window and the sales man said he got the car at an auction.









mind you took the pic yesterday. I think I may pass because while I don't expect a used car to be perfect I don't think it should have repair expenses immediately after driving it off the lot either.


----------



## Tom jerry (Jan 13, 2021)

Hello


----------



## Tom jerry (Jan 13, 2021)

I have it for sell


----------



## Tom jerry (Jan 13, 2021)

I


Tom jerry said:


> Hello


buy


----------

